# Are nose and tail protectors good?



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

hazza_57 said:


> Hey fells I'm just buying a new board was wondering if it's worth getting some nose and tail protectors? Do they hurt your performance? Or?
> 
> Give me some info on these please
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...EE5KXrVgvhJaV_CaabfE6OtiELcC4BWMckzA4vT58vYyA
> Like that sort of thing!


I guess it depends if you plan on renting out your board:laugh2:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't tell from the pics, but do you actually drill and screw those through your board??


----------



## hazza_57 (Dec 15, 2015)

PlanB said:


> I guess it depends if you plan on renting out your board:laugh2:


Haha nah. But I just want to protect it!


----------



## hazza_57 (Dec 15, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Can't tell from the pics, but do you actually drill and screw those through your board??


I'm not sure! I know little to nothing about these


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like you do as I see the screws and can't image how they stay on without anchoring through the board. In which case trying to save your tip/tail and drilling through them to do so seems silly to me.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes you drill through the board

Rental shops are the only place I have ever seen them and I'm assuming they are more meant to protect people than your board. 

Think about it a bunch of newbies who haven't even seen snow in their life before bus into the resort, rent a board and don't take lessons. They start flying out of control down the mountain thinking they are Shaun Palmer and next thing you know they run into someone. The nose and tail protectors gives them a little reassurance that they won't have someone decapitated by their rental equipment just imagine that lawsuit.

If you are going fast enough to bust your edge or riding in the park and f up its going to happen anyway even if these things are on, they are just plastic.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

These are dumb. What are your concerns that you feel warrant these? I live and ride on the east coast. Ground zero for beating the fuk out of your board and I have never said to my self "I need tip and tail protectors". 

Plus if you ever decide you want to sell your board to upgrade....... good luck.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe he has a lib tech... :moon:


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Under no circumstance would I ever put those things on my board. This is just my opinion.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Maybe he has a lib tech... :moon:


Yea Yea haha. I cant argue with you there. Just gives you extra intensive not to smack a tree or get that extra height to clear the rail. See makes you a better rider. I sure that is Mervins reasoning behind it. At least thats what I tell my self at night.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to vote "not worth it". If you're running into a lot of stuff with the tip/tail of the board, you might need to work on your riding before getting into the trees.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ZacAttakk said:


> Mystery2many said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he has a lib tech...
> ...


Their reason is its a lot cheaper to fix a nose without a metal edge. If you smack a tree hard enough to explode a nose without a fully wrapped edge that 2mm of metal ain't gonna do shit for protection. And you also might not decapitate that yahoo who is standing on top of that tabletop in the park when you fly into him with your tip.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

hazza_57 said:


> Do they hurt your performance? Or?
> Like that sort of thing!


Top & Tail never hurt any performance because they never touch the snow. It only hurt you when it touch snow.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

freshy said:


> Their reason is its a lot cheaper to fix a nose without a metal edge. If you smack a tree hard enough to explode a nose without a fully wrapped edge that 2mm of metal ain't gonna do shit for protection. And you also might not decapitate that yahoo who is standing on top of that tabletop in the park when you fly into him with your tip.


Its not the big crashes you have to worry about with the tip and tail being edged its the little shit. Like hitting the corner of a rail or someone hitting your board in the lift line. That 2mm of metal will protect it from getting dinged up. I love my lib techs but it is a downside.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ZacAttakk said:


> Its not the big crashes you have to worry about with the tip and tail being edged its the little shit. Like hitting the corner of a rail or someone hitting your board in the lift line. That 2mm of metal will protect it from getting dinged up. I love my lib techs but it is a downside.


For what it's worth, my Virus also doesn't have full wrap edges. As I don't use the tip and tail to carve, I never thought of it as a down side. :embarrased1:


----------



## ELNINO2015 (Dec 18, 2015)

No man don't do it. You'll regret having to look at those big bulky things everytime you're on the lift.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ZacAttakk said:


> Its not the big crashes you have to worry about with the tip and tail being edged its the little shit. Like hitting the corner of a rail or someone hitting your board in the lift line. That 2mm of metal will protect it from getting dinged up. I love my lib techs but it is a downside.


If your talking cosmetic damage pretty much every board will have that, snowboards are made to be used and abused so inevitably we will have some war wounds on our boards. But c'mon you not going to get damage you need to fix from a lift line accident, and if your hitting the corner of a rail that's all on you, and any real damage taken would be from perfect storm of speed and angle of impact and other random acts of physics at work that could cripple any board. Here's a suggestion: stop clipping rails!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a large piece of the top sheet peel up from a person in the lift line bumping into my Skate Banana. Had to epoxy it. More than once too. It also seperated where the edge ended and had to epoxy it with a clamp.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

freshy said:


> If your talking cosmetic damage pretty much every board will have that, snowboards are made to be used and abused so inevitably we will have some war wounds on our boards. But c'mon you not going to get damage you need to fix from a lift line accident, and if your hitting the corner of a rail that's all on you, and any real damage taken would be from perfect storm of speed and angle of impact and other random acts of physics at work that could cripple any board. Here's a suggestion: stop clipping rails!


No im not talking about cosmetic damage. Im talking about damage that needs to be repaired. You are seriously underestimating the the destruction a noob on rental skis/board can do. Had I guy run into the back of me two seasons ago while entering the lift line and took a chunk out of the back of it. Had to take it to a shop to have it repaired with epoxy. If there was a metal edge there the damage would not have been as bad. They guy at the shop was saying how these boards are in a grey area. He said when they get them in to fix they are much easier and cheaper to work on but they are more accident prone. 

I don't baby my boards. I am out to have fun so saying don't clip rails is stupid. These are high performance boards, they should be able to with stand damage from progression. Im not going to stop trying things because I dont want my board dinged up. Im just simply saying IMO it would be nice to have a metal edge there to stop chips that add up over time.

In the end I am on your side. I love my libs or else I would buy something else. For me its the only flaw, other wise they are perfect for my riding style.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> That 2mm of metal will protect it from getting dinged up. I love my lib techs but it is a downside.


No it won't. My buddy has a Never Summer with full wrapped edges, split the tip open to the core hitting what was basically a twig in the woods. It was still stuck in the crack when he got to the bottom and realized it. Said he didn't even feel like he hit anything. That metal edge didn't do squat.

I probably hit way more trees, stumps, rocks and such with my Billy Goat and the only noticeable marks on it are from moron skiers in lift line.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I would never put those on my boards, I've owned upwards of 50 boards, all type of manufacturers, I've never had a tip or tail blowout in the 31 years of riding. 

Years ago me and a guy collided (his fault) our boards hit tip to tip and his topsheet peeled all the way back to his front binding.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

There is always gonna be the flukes and exceptions, but I think at least we can all agree those protectors have no business on anything but rental boards, and maybe boards of flannel wearing bearded hipsters who use them sarcastically and already look like fools anyway .


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I love the stretching rationale for libs unwrapped tips.

Its cool u like those boards, plenty of people do, but theres no reason to make up fairy tales to try to fool us.

My buddy jammed his board into the "snow" to "store" it during lunch. Turns out that was not a pile of snow but a rock with a little snow on it. Split the topsheet from tail to binding. Get yourself the nose and tail protector then use accordingly.

Also if ppl bump you in the lift line and you don't like it, just apologize and ask if you are in THEIR way. Its a win.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah Lib got so huge because they fooled people with fairy tails and skull graphics don't ya know.
I landed bad on a side hit and jammed my Ride's tail with wrapped tips into snow and split the topsheet. Like I said flukes and exceptions.


----------

